# Vit D deficiency and autoimmune connection



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

Trying to figure out why insurance won't pay for this test


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Not sure?? Insurance will discount if it's run so it's still cheaper to have a doc run it than it is to self pay.

Everyone in my family has been tested and all are low - not convinced it's connected to autoimmune but rather lifestyle- we don't live/work outdoors like our ancestors did.


----------

